# Ursula Andress - The Sensuous nurse (1975) / nackt (2x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (7 Nov. 2012)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Ursula Andress*



 

​


----------



## Punisher (7 Nov. 2012)

schööööööön


----------



## Padderson (7 Nov. 2012)

da hat sie aber schnell noch ihren kleinen Bauch eingezogen


----------

